# Best vocoder?



## germancomponist (Aug 11, 2019)

I am looking for a good vocoder for my actually pop production. I found this:
*VOCODEX BY IMAGE-LINE*

Do u know this plug or would you recommand another one?


----------



## j_kranz (Aug 11, 2019)

Depending on how aggressive a sound you are after, Razor makes for a great vocoder.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 11, 2019)

The new and not yet re-released Orange > XILS > Vocodex. At least that’s my guess.


----------



## fiestared (Aug 12, 2019)

germancomponist said:


> I am looking for a good vocoder for my actually pop production. I found this:
> *VOCODEX BY IMAGE-LINE*
> 
> Do u know this plugig or would you recommand another one?


 Look at this promo at jrrshop for $14.99 ! https://www.jrrshop.com/sonivox-vocalizer-pro


----------



## wst3 (Aug 12, 2019)

The Sonivox Vocoder is pretty cool, I'm less than thrilled with the company these days, but for $15???

Zynaptiq has announced a new version of the Prosoniq Orange Vocoder, and based on their other plugins it will probably be awesome, but it isn't out yet, so that makes it less useful. They are still selling the previous AU version.

UA has one, I haven't tried it yet because I'm afraid I will like it.

TAL Software has one, 32 bit only, but it sounds awesome if you have a machine that can run it.

I used Cakewalk/RGC Pentagon, but there were quirks that drove me nuts, and I'm not sure it is available any more.

For me? I'm using hardware vocoders (an EHX and a Korg) until the Orange Vocoder IV is released, and I will take that for a spin.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 12, 2019)

Had the original Prosoniq Orange Vocoder so have been waiting literally for years for a new VST version, and am still waiting. Unfulfilled ‘promises’! 😄


----------



## Living Fossil (Aug 12, 2019)

I guess the "best" one is Melda's vocoder.









MVocoder


A vocoder with ultimate audio quality and features



www.meldaproduction.com





However, Melda's GUIs aren't very popular and the plug in has a learning curve.


----------



## Michel Simons (Aug 12, 2019)

fiestared said:


> Look at this promo at jrrshop for $14.99 ! https://www.jrrshop.com/sonivox-vocalizer-pro



I haven't used this one extensively, but for that price it's definitely worth it.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 12, 2019)

Manipulator


Manipulator is a vocal plugin with incredible versatility. Jump into Infected Mushroom's secret weapon and meet your new voice today.




polyversemusic.com


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 12, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> I guess the "best" one is Melda's vocoder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another vote for Melda MVocoder. Flipping excellent... also worth checking out would be Melda MMorph. it’s basically a vocoder on steroids with insane clarity.. (very similar to Zynaptiqs Morph)


----------



## august80 (Aug 13, 2019)

Vocodex is the best on the market. Own (or have used extensively) every single one available including those from Softube (UA), iZotope, Melda, Zynaptiq, Native Instruments, Sonivox, TAL, etc.

However, Vocodex is a pretty deep plugin. You _have_ to read the manual or watch tutorials. It has *A LOT* of features (not all of them are intuitive) and is capable of a huge range of tones / styles. Most people likely don't even get 10% into what it actually does.

Here's 10 Part tutorial series:



(Unfortunately can't link playlists here, so I think it's linking to 1st video in series).

Agree with others - waiting to see what happens with Orange Vocoder - it used to be my favorite for software (nothing beats hardware yet). But Vocodex completely blows it out of the water, so they got to up their game on any future update.

This video does a somewhat decent job of going through some of the range of styles Vocodex does - but it can get WAY crazier than this, as this video doesn't even touch on the band editor or midi triggering, which is 50% of the fun:


----------



## ManicMiner (Aug 13, 2019)

I own Vocodex, very happy with it. I demoed Razor and was unhappy with it. Vocodex dealt with the high freqs really well, most Vocoders dont.
I also waited and got it for $39. IL tend to have sales quite regularly.
There's a youtuber called "In the Mix" and he did a good run-through of Vocodex.
you can download and demo Razor and Vocodex,- both demos are almost fully functional.


----------



## Paul_P (Aug 13, 2019)

While I recently purchased this vocoder from Waves, I can't speak for its worth since I've yet to get around to playing with it. Judging from the UI, it must be pretty old.

"https://www.waves.com/plugins/morphoder"


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 20, 2019)

ManicMiner said:


> I own Vocodex, very happy with it. I demoed Razor and was unhappy with it. Vocodex dealt with the high freqs really well, most Vocoders dont.



Razor apparently has one major advantage though ... it can work within Logic or other Mac DAWs, whereas judging from their web page, Vocodex is limited to FL Studio on the Mac. Which is too bad, because otherwise I might have been interested in it.


----------



## ManicMiner (Aug 20, 2019)

WindcryMusic said:


> Razor apparently has one major advantage though ... it can work within Logic or other Mac DAWs, whereas judging from their web page, Vocodex is limited to FL Studio on the Mac. Which is too bad, because otherwise I might have been interested in it.


I use Vocodex VST plugin in Reaper. (Windows) There is a Vocodex demo, try and see if it works on your MAC daw.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 20, 2019)

ManicMiner said:


> I use Vocodex VST plugin in Reaper. (Windows) There is a Vocodex demo, try and see if it works on your MAC daw.



I don't think there's any point ... their website says there is no VST for Mac, and they don't even mention an AU (which is what Logic would require). In fact there is no link for downloading a Mac demo ... just the Windows demo, and one that is FL Studio specific (not even a download, just a link to something that explains how it is used with FL Studio).


----------



## heliosequence (Sep 26, 2019)

I like Polyverse Manipulator and iZotope Vocal Synth 2, but the image line one sound really good in the demos... I'm just waiting for Zynaptiq Orange like most people here!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 26, 2019)

MVocoder is normal price @ 49 Eur. MMorph is right now on promo @ 75 Eur (-50%).


----------



## ReelToLogic (Oct 8, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> MVocoder is normal price @ 49 Eur. MMorph is right now on promo @ 75 Eur (-50%).



FYI - MVocoder is currently on sale 25 Eur / $28. 
https://www.meldaproduction.com/MVocoder?source=kvrbgc&id=MVocoder


----------

